#ubuntu-eg 2010-11-06
<TheNightPhoenix> echo
<TheNightPhoenix> any one knows how to test if my parallel port is owrking
<TheNightPhoenix> by LEDs
<TheNightPhoenix> c , python , any thing is accepted :D
<loo0oola>  hi im useing ubuntu 10.10 but the language change from Arabic to English
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-31
<coalwater> hello all
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-03
<EgyParadox> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Fedora-Wants-To-Simplify-the-Linux-Filesystem-232141.shtml
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-04
<ashams> EgyParadox, ping
#ubuntu-eg 2012-10-31
<Na3ImoO> Fles---->  /join #mi_kioskito
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-02
<kaream> لقد قمت بتحميل ابونتو 12.10 وقمت بالتاكد من صحة التحميل تم قمت بحرقها على فلاشة وضبط  الاقلاع لكن المشكلة انه عندما تاتى خطوة الضغط على تثبيت ابونتو فلا تاتى الخطوة التى بعدها  وتقف الشاشة على هذة الخطوة لقد قمت بتجربة نوعين من الفلاشة وكذلك قÙ
<Mohamedalaa98> Test
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-04
<mih1406> I need help, any body here?
#ubuntu-eg 2013-10-28
<sony> hi
<sony> i have a proplem with software center
<sony> no software instaled or removed before reparing s.c. but when reparing it appere another proplem
<elacheche_anis> sony, open the terminal and try this → sudo apt-get update  → tell me the result and we'll try an othere command ;)
<sony> dependecy problem
<elacheche_anis> ok, try this sudo apt-get -f install
<sony> sorry apt-get update  = couldnot open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open(13: permision denied)
<sony> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<elacheche_anis> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock && sudo apt-get update
<sony> working
<sony> hhhhh
<sony> thanks
<elacheche_anis> :)
<sony> no
<sony> not working???
<elacheche_anis> you tel me
<sony> Package operation failed
<sony> installArchives() failed: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of debsecan:  python-apt (0.8.3ubuntu7.1) breaks debsecan (<< 0.4.15) and is installed.   Version of debsecan to be configured is 0.4.13. dpkg: error processing debsecan (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure. Errors were encountered wh
<elacheche_anis> use this → http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<elacheche_anis> and paste all the result
<sony> how
<sony> problem loadinpage
<elacheche_anis> sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get -f install
<sony> 1 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0 B/32.9 kB of archives. After this operation, 45.1 kB disk space will be freed. Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of debsecan:  python-apt (0.8.3ubuntu7.1) breaks debsecan (<< 0.4.15) and is installed.   Version of debsecan to be configured is 0.4.13. dpkg: error processing debsecan (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<sony> installArchives() failed: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of debsecan:  python-apt (0.8.3ubuntu7.1) breaks debsecan (<< 0.4.15) and is installed.   Version of debsecan to be configured is 0.4.13. dpkg: error processing debsecan (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure. Errors were encountered wh
<elacheche_anis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<sony> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog debconf: (Dialog frontend requires a screen at least 13 lines tall and 31 columns wide.) debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
<elacheche_anis> what did you did to your OS :o O_o
<sony> instaled wireshark
<elacheche_anis> installing wireshark does not cause all that problems.. I have wireshark installed on two pcs and every thing is fine :/ how did you installed it?? what Ubuntu version do you use?
<sony> 12.04 tls
<elacheche_anis> did you try the update-manager??
<sony> yes
<sony> i instaled depsecan 0.4.16 i think this is the proplem
<sony> i can't romove it
<elacheche_anis> try sudo apt-get purge depscan
<sony> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 349469 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Medium,Triaged]
<sony> Package operation failed
<sony> nstallArchives() failed: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/c
<sony> what to do
<sony> ocessing triggers for man-db ... debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable dpkg: error processing man-db (--purge):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  debsecan  man-db E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) amr@amr-Inspiron-N5110:~$
<sony> thanks elacheche_anis it works will now
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2015-10-30
<elacheche> theShirbiny2, Why there is no pics from EG for the wikilovesafrica competition!! → https://twitter.com/MounirTouzri1/status/658393034615365633 ??!!!!
<theShirbiny> hey elachech, i guess nobody cares here xD
<theShirbiny> the only active FOSS NGO i know of is CATReloaded -> https://www.facebook.com/CATReloaded
<elacheche> :/
#ubuntu-eg 2016-11-01
<theShirbiny> philipballew, o/
<philipballew> theShirbiny, hey!
<philipballew> whats up???
<theShirbiny> I saw your text from the last time. nothing here, you?
#ubuntu-eg 2016-11-02
<philipballew> theShirbiny, how goes it today?
<theShirbiny> philipballew, all good here, thans for asking :)
<theShirbiny> you?
<philipballew> theShirbiny, alright. Im just at my work today
<philipballew> the zesty thing
<theShirbiny> philipballew, How did that go? :D
<theShirbiny> I saw an email about "How to convert content from other cms" or something like that
<philipballew> theShirbiny, so far so good. I am sending out a newsletter. The email you got was probably announcing our meetup.
<philipballew> If you are ever in California I'll show you the office for sure
<theShirbiny> Thanks philipballew :)
<philipballew> theShirbiny, have you ever left your part of the world?
<theShirbiny> nope
<theShirbiny> by left you mean NA?
<philipballew> theShirbiny, well have you ever been out of north Africa/Middle East?
<theShirbiny> nope
<philipballew> theShirbiny, ah, no worries. I think every place in the world is just a bunch of people doing the same thing every day
<philipballew> We might have a few too many crazy people here in the USA though
<theShirbiny> yup xD
